# "Dreams that money can buy"



## Irene

I really need your help to identificate the instruments that are played in the main theme of the great, conceptual movie "Dreams that money can buy", the so called "The girl with the prefabricated heart".It would be very kind of you.
Thank you for your time.
The You Tube link:


----------

